# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Без Интернета

## illusion

_Сколько времени Вы можете прожить без Интернета?
Кто-то скажет, что хоть сегодня откажется, выдернет вилку из розетки и с друзьями к фонтану. А кто-то скажет, что сможет обойтись, а сам через полчаса полезет на любимый форум или блог, или сайт, или в аську, чтобы глянуть, а как там в мире без него?
На создание темы натолкнула статья 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
Подумалось, а почему бы не спросить у пользователей, что бы Вы делали 7 дней без Интернета? Я, наверное, не смогла бы. Хотя... Вдруг что-то поинтереснее нашлось бы. 
Иногда говорю себе, что хватит, злюсь даже, а через полдня опять у компа.
А Вы?_

----------


## Patron

Без интернета ? Да легко ! Если человек не может найти какое-либо занятие вместо интернета, хотя бы на день, это зависимость. Возьмите друзей, сходите на шашлыки, к озеру, намного лучше интернета !

----------


## Irina

Я спокойно обхожусь без него. Особенно сейчас. Например завтра уеду на дачу на недельку. Покупаюсь, позагараю, книжки почитаю. Там у меня есть доступ к сети, но я о нём как-то даже не вспоминаю. Дома от нечего делать - другой вопрос. Но подсесть как на наркотик - это точно не про меня)).

----------


## AKON

Если бы нашёл занятие поинтереснее, то не вопрос, отказаться совсем..нет, думаю нет, да и не вижу в этом плюсов и будущего(рано или поздно подтянет всеравно), а вообщем часов 10 без интерента прожил бы.

----------


## Patron

> Если бы нашёл занятие поинтереснее, то не вопрос, отказаться совсем..нет, думаю нет, да и не вижу в этом плюсов и будущего(рано или поздно подтянет всеравно), а вообщем часов 10 без интерента прожил бы.


:at:e:
Занятий интереснее интернета, навалом!

----------


## AKON

> :at:e:
> Занятий интереснее интернета, навалом!


Соглашусь, но те занятия которые в основном могут предложить, для меня так скажем не подходят

----------


## PatR!oT

если занятся нечем  , то я всегда в нете , а вот если есть куда смататься отдохнуть то могу прожить гггг

----------


## illusion

Меня на блог тянет, я же там суперфлудер, и комментарии не могу оставить без внимания. Без друзей скучновато тоже, у меня же в реале их практически нет...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я без инета могу долго прожить, как-то раз месяц сидел без него и не умер=)
Но без инета сидеть скучновато...просто привык уже быть в нем

----------


## Serj_2k

и я нормально без него могу 



> Без друзей скучновато тоже, у меня же в реале их практически нет...


печально ....

----------


## SDS

без интернета могу, а без компа и дня не проживу, и считаю, и черчу, и письма пишу, и видеуроков у меня - на все случаи...

----------

